# Blue or Green eyes?



## 1UP

Hello everyone! My name is Jo, and i have a question about chihuahuas with blue eyes. In my case they look more green than blue.

My new chihuahua is 8 weeks old, she had her first vet visit today. I was told her eyes and everything looked great, good condition, etc. however, she did tell me thatthere is a chance my new baby could go deaf or blind, beingthat she has a white coat and odd colored eyes. 

I guess im just wondering how common this is, i also hear the eyes can still change color to brown, im just a little confused by the whole thing, any insight would be wonderful =)

She also isnt " all white", she has a big brown spot on her left ear in the bac, and if you look real closely you can see brown circles forming around her left eye and top of her snout, so she isnt going to be a " white " chi, but im still very concerned by all this information, thanks so much in advance!

Here is a picture of her!


----------



## Yoshismom

Hmmm? I am not sure about Chi's but I know that prominently white danes, esp. with blue eyes can be deaf, blind, seizures, etc... But with that being said, I have been told that when there is color on the face in head then it is less likely? I am not sure if Chi's are the same or not?

I know that Chocolate nose's usually mean green eyes, my Yoshi has a chocolate nose and green eyes but yet my Chibi (looked almost solid white when a baby) has a chocolate nose, brown eyes and he gained cream spots. My Yoshi does not seem to see as well and he has the green eyes? I know I wasnt much help but curious now myself? 

I am sure other's will be able to chime in with more helpful info;-)


----------



## 1UP

Thank you ^^ =)

Yeah, i've been reading about it, and apparently chihuahuas are supposed to have brown eyes strictly, anything else is considered a " mutant gene ", much like albinism. It's just strange to me, thanks for your information though, i also read if the dog has other coloring then it isnt the same thing, but i'm still concerned about it.


----------



## rcj1095

Did she give specifics? She said she "could" go blind and/or deaf? She isn't either of these things now, right? Keep the faith hon. I almost wish you didn't know that but at least you know to be aware of it. She sure is beautiful. Reminds me of Zoey. I just love the white ones. She'll be just fine.


----------



## katsrevenge

She almost looks like a baby Siamese animal (The mutation for the coloring.) I know it happens in rats, mice, cats and people... does it happen in dogs? Where is she developing color?


----------



## 1UP

rcj1095 said:


> Did she give specifics? She said she "could" go blind and/or deaf? She isn't either of these things now, right? Keep the faith hon. I almost wish you didn't know that but at least you know to be aware of it. She sure is beautiful. Reminds me of Zoey. I just love the white ones. She'll be just fine.


Thanks so much. I am keeping the faith =) No she didnt give specifics really, just told me its a possibility and common with white dogs and " strange" ( as she put it ) eyes. So far she seems to see and hear just fine, and if worse comes to worse and something does go wrong i'll atleast be a little prepared mentally, but i also agree with you, i really wish she hadn't told me that, theres no point in worrying over something that sad if it isnt a factor yet, or at all. But i suppose a little education will never hurt anybody 



katsrevenge said:


> She almost looks like a baby Siamese animal (The mutation for the coloring.) I know it happens in rats, mice, cats and people... does it happen in dogs? Where is she developing color?


She is developing color on her left eye ( i THINK ), its so hard to tell because her fur isso tiny, but it appears she's going to have a few round circlei-ish patterns around her left eye and her snout, i cant get a decent picture for the life of me of it though. About pea sized and smaller little circles, id say around 7 of them or so, thats just from what i can tell. She DOES already have a spot on her back left ear of tanish color, same color that seems to be developing on her face. heres a picture of the back of her head =)


----------



## Kioana

WOW SHE'S PRETTY! reminds me of zoey..

yea like everyone said i've never heard about it in chihuahuas but i know it's a fact in Danes and boxers.


----------



## jesshan

I would say don't worry, she is more likely to be cream than pure white. The problems normally arise with pure whites. 

Her eyes will probably stay that colour but there is nothing odd about them. She doesn't look like she she has blue eyes unless your vet is implying that the blue eye's such as the merle has combined with the white colour might mean she could be deaf/blind. Her eye's could turn to what is known as ruby eye - that normally happens with the lighter eyes. 

As long as she is healthy and happy....don't worry too much! She is DEAD CUTE by the way! LOL


----------



## jesshan

Forgot to say this is Ruby, her eyes shine Ruby in the sunlight -

















This is her now (well it was her when the snow was falling a couple of months ago)









She is neither blind or deaf....well when it suits her she is deaf of course but how many of them aren't!!


----------



## Dazy Mae

Lulubelle has odd colored eyes too and her coat color is red/brindle. They are amber and have an area that is bluish green..very strange. But the vet said it was normal and some dogs just have light colored eyes that can reflect other colors within. I will try and post a pic of them.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Your baby is adorable... her eyes look green to me, and she looks like she should have some tan points anyhow.

They say if a dog is more than 75% white that there is a chance of deafness... however, if they dog has pigment on its nose (no pink nose) and ears it's generally fine.

My Chloe is mainly white, although she does have merle markings. She has blue eyes... when she was born, she had a pink nose and less black markings on her face. As she grew her nose turned black, and she gained more black/brown pigment on the insides of her ears. She has no issues with seeing or hearing (except when she chooses not to listen, lol).


----------



## Gingersmom

well, Zoe has a brown nose and lt. brown kinda more towards hazel eyes, and what I read over at AKC standards it's allowed... *Quoted from standards at AKC.org *_"Eyes - Full, round, but not protruding, balanced, set well apart-luminous dark or luminous ruby. Light eyes in blond or white-colored dogs permissible. Blue eyes or a difference in the color of the iris in the two eyes, or two different colors within one iris should be considered a serious fault." _


----------



## 1UP

Thank you so much everyone for your insight and all your babies are so gorgeous! I didn't expect to get so much help, i hardly got any replies on the dogster forums, and fortunately came across this place 

And Jesse, yeah her eyes do seem more green / grey colored, it depends on the lighting, but she seems to be sensitive to it so i dont like to use the flash, if i did im sure the color would show up much more. I cant wait to see if and when those spots are actually going to turn into something over the next several months =)

Thanks again everyone for taking the time to show me the pictures and with your opinions / knowledge! :angel11:


----------



## Dazy Mae

Gingersmom said:


> well, Zoe has a brown nose and lt. brown kinda more towards hazel eyes, and what I read over at AKC standards it's allowed... *Quoted from standards at AKC.org *_"Eyes - Full, round, but not protruding, balanced, set well apart-luminous dark or luminous ruby. Light eyes in blond or white-colored dogs permissible. Blue eyes or a difference in the color of the iris in the two eyes, or two different colors within one iris should be considered a serious fault." _


Thats funny!! I guess my baby has a serious fault!!HE HE Oh but what do those folks know...she's just perfect to me!!:daisy:


----------



## Gingersmom

Dazy Mae said:


> Thats funny!! I guess my baby has a serious fault!!HE HE Oh but what do those folks know...she's just perfect to me!!:daisy:


And when you come right down to it...that's all that counts...


----------



## BABY BABS

I don't know what the statistics are but I have heard several times that white cats can be deaf, but I've always heard that it will be from birth not something that happens later on. However, that being said the best thing you can do is to be sure that in your training prepare for that possibility. Use hand signals with verbal. Making certain movements on walks to indicate stairs, steps, ect. Hopefully you will never need the training. When our labmix when deaf about a year ago (old age), we were really glad that we had done hand signals. I had wished that we had also trained her on a vibration only collar. That way we could get her attention now even if she isn't looking at us. Unfortunately, since we didn't start training her earlier with the vibration collar, training now is very difficult.


----------



## catz4m8z

She is a cute chi and I imagine her little coloured patches will darken as she ages too.
Hannah has greeny/hazel eyes and a pale brown nose.God knows where it comes from tho, her daschund or her chi side?
I do know that her pale eyes make her look a little subnormal. (like she should be sitting on a porch playing a banjo in the film Deliverance!!LOL) Aww, I love my homely little girl to bits though!!


----------



## Dazy Mae

catz4m8z said:


> She is a cute chi and I imagine her little coloured patches will darken as she ages too.
> Hannah has greeny/hazel eyes and a pale brown nose.God knows where it comes from tho, her daschund or her chi side?
> I do know that her pale eyes make her look a little subnormal. (like she should be sitting on a porch playing a banjo in the film Deliverance!!LOL) Aww, I love my homely little girl to bits though!!


OMG...I am laughing so hard! Your right....who cares what they look like...it just the way they fill your heart with so much love...


----------



## jesshan

catz4m8z said:


> She is a cute chi and I imagine her little coloured patches will darken as she ages too.
> Hannah has greeny/hazel eyes and a pale brown nose.God knows where it comes from tho, her daschund or her chi side?
> I do know that her pale eyes make her look a little subnormal. (like she should be sitting on a porch playing a banjo in the film Deliverance!!LOL) Aww, I love my homely little girl to bits though!!


I don't think she is subnormal LOL, the dark eyes are preferred but the light eyes are permissable - normally light eyes come with a light nose too.


----------



## yukonjack

your puppy looks just like mine!
he is three years old has green eyes like yours and a big brown/black spot on its ear that makes a perfect circle when I pull it over his head(the rest of the circle is on his head )
I had never heard of them going blind or deaf.. very strange. and since mine will be 4 this summer,, I am thinking this is just not true. when i figure how to post a photo I will so you can see him


----------



## bellas savior

i think your baby will be fine, it's mostly the white dogs with no pigment (pink eye linds, nose, etc) that are born deaf and or blind. it's the same in every breed. breeders used to cull all white puppies for that very reason then not breed the same dam and sire to eachother again. tainting the bloodlines could've been a problem. but deafness does occur in other colors as well. i have a completely chocolate merel chi, i guess her eyes would be considered a major fault (even her coloring would i guess) she has 2 different colors in each iris blue and brown. she isn't deaf or blind as i had her tested when she was given to me. i don't think you'll have any problems as she has pigment and she wasn't born deaf or blind. she certainly is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Amandarose531

This thread is really old, haha.


----------



## bellas savior

sorry i didnt look at the date  oops


----------



## 1UP

haha well I got an email for this thread when someone posted, so i figure i might as well update everyone. She's 2 yrs old now, doing great. She is not deaf or blind, although she does seem to have trouble seeing if theres bright lights, but all in all she's doing great, here she is all grown up @ christmas 2010!


----------



## widogmom

The "lethal white" gene that causes deafness and mircopthalmia (sp?) in Dachsies, Shelties, Aussies, Boxers, etc. generally is dependent on what part of the dog is white. If the ear canals are white, you could have a deaf dog. Her eyes look fine - lots of dilute dogs have lighter eyes - but if you suspect hearing issues you might want to discuss a Baer test with your veterinarian. It's a standardized hearing test/certification for dogs; they use it a lot with Dalmatians. Also check out an organization called CODA Cleveland ohio Dog Advocates in Ohio; they do a great deal of work with deaf dogs and can offer good advice. I hope her hearing is as perfect as her precious little face - what a darling! Good luck!


----------



## Reese and Miley

Great pics! What a cute little pack.
Glad you didnt end up with any problems!


----------



## wild.irish.rose

*4wk old w/blue eyes*

:foxes15:im getting a new chi pup.no name-LOL-is 4 1/2 wks old n still has blue eyes as does 1 of her sis'.both her n her sis r merles.shelby(sis)is a red merle.my baby started out as a blue merle but shes warming up to red.do u think i should test her 4 deafness?u can c her eye color better in the attached pix.


----------

